# Installing Snow Leopard via Target Disk Mode...



## jameister (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Macbook Pro A1229 (Santa Clara) with a broken CD/DVD Drive and would like to install Snow Leopard.  

I also have a G5 PPC running Leopard.  Can I use the MBP in Target Disk Mode through the G5 to install Snow Leopard ?


----------



## djackmac (Sep 12, 2010)

jameister said:


> I also have a G5 PPC running Leopard.  Can I use the MBP in Target Disk Mode through the G5 to install Snow Leopard ?



I think you mean the G5 in Target Disk Mode. Better bet would be to do a restore of the Snow Leopard installer to an external HD or a large enough flash drive with the working optical in the G5, then use the external/flash drive to install 10.6 on the MBP.


----------



## jameister (Sep 12, 2010)

djackmac said:


> I think you mean the G5 in Target Disk Mode. Better bet would be to do a restore of the Snow Leopard installer to an external HD or a large enough flash drive with the working optical in the G5, then use the external/flash drive to install 10.6 on the MBP.



Yes sorry I mean I have the G5 in Target Disk Mode so using the MBP as the external HDD via Firewire.  But I didn't think you could install from the a Hard drive has to be from the disc?


----------



## djackmac (Sep 12, 2010)

jameister said:


> Yes sorry I mean I have the G5 in Target Disk Mode so using the MBP as the external HDD via Firewire.  But I didn't think you could install from the a Hard drive has to be from the disc?



I do them from external HDs all the time via usb and firewire for intels. You'll lose little things like the ability to install bootcamp drivers, but otherwise the installs are much faster.


----------



## jameister (Sep 13, 2010)

djackmac said:


> I do them from external HDs all the time via usb and firewire for intels. You'll lose little things like the ability to install bootcamp drivers, but otherwise the installs are much faster.



Excuse me for being a bit dumb but I don't quite get it, how do you do the installs from an external drive?  Could you explain the procedure?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jameister (Sep 13, 2010)

jameister said:


> Excuse me for being a bit dumb but I don't quite get it, how do you do the installs from an external drive?  Could you explain the procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I've found out how to do it ...

( http://osxdaily.com/2009/09/02/install-snow-leopard-from-external-firewire-or-usb-hard-drive-or-how-to-upgrade-to-106-without-a-dvd-drive/ ), 

I see what your getting at, nice!  Damn it's quick! 

Cheers

J


----------



## fryke (Sep 14, 2010)

Basically, you put the Mac OS X installation disc in the PowerMac's optical drive, shut it down and start it holding down "T" for target mode. Then you connect the Firewire cable, start the MacBook and hold down the option key. It should locate the disc in the PowerMac's drive and let you boot from that. From there, proceed as advertised. 

For the tip linked to in the post above mine, you can also use an 8 GB (or larger) USB key. Works fine, I've done this for updating a large number of intel Macs.


----------



## jameister (Sep 14, 2010)

jameister said:


> Excuse me for being a bit dumb but I don't quite get it, how do you do the installs from an external drive?  Could you explain the procedure?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





fryke said:


> Basically, you put the Mac OS X installation disc in the PowerMac's optical drive, shut it down and start it holding down "T" for target mode. Then you connect the Firewire cable, start the MacBook and hold down the option key. It should locate the disc in the PowerMac's drive and let you boot from that. From there, proceed as advertised.
> 
> For the tip linked to in the post above mine, you can also use an 8 GB (or larger) USB key. Works fine, I've done this for updating a large number of intel Macs.



Excellent, thanks!  Another great tip


----------

